# conversion to a turbo



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

hey guys i already did a search on this topic im about to bring up and i got nothing so hear it is. i have a stock b14 sr20 w/ 60k on it what would i need to do to the engine before throwing a turbo in Besides a bigger exhaust and changing my ecu). my goal is to reach around 250+whp.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

md200sxser said:


> hey guys i already did a search on this topic im about to bring up and i got nothing so hear it is. i have a stock b14 sr20 w/ 60k on it what would i need to do to the engine before throwing a turbo in Besides a bigger exhaust and changing my ecu). my goal is to reach around 250+whp.


Honestly I KNOW this has been covered lots of times. Turbo SR20's are thoroughly documented in every possible configuration. 

You will need at least 370CC injectors, possibly larger as they max out around that power level at 3 bar fuel pressure, a bored MAF, and an ECU for these items.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what do you mean "what do u have to do to the engine before the turbo goes in" ?

dont you know what is involved to install a turbo on a car? or should i make a list of all the parts you need..cuz if u want that list, click here 

apparently you think youre gonna turbo your car overnight or something(well, i did my turbo install in 3hrs..and it worked PERFECTLY right off the bat so it is possible) whats up with people who have NO knowledge on cars wanting to do big time modifications without thoroughly researching what theyre attempting to do?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=4361&page=1

that sticky, that says "Turbo for sr20de" Is there for a purpose. Please read that, fully, and then post your questions. For now, this is closed instead of rehashing small parts of info while that whole thread is awesome.


----------

